# security/p5-GSSAPI won't build on FreeBSD 7 - Workaround possible?



## stefanlasiewski (Feb 15, 2013)

I updated an older machine to FreeBSD 7.4 a few days ago and then updated the ports, including Perl.

I am running a script which requires the Perl module "Net::LDAP".


```
net/p5-perl-ldap
```
 looks like the right choice, but it will not install on my system because the dependency 
	
	



```
security/p5-GSSAPI
```
 refuses to build on FreeBSD 7.x .

The script which requires "Net::LDAP" is an important script. Is there a way to get this port to build?


```
[root@host /usr/ports]# uname -a 
FreeBSD host.example.org 7.4-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE-p9 #0: Mon Jun 11 19:47:58 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

[root@host /usr/ports]# make search key="net::ldap" |grep Path
Path:   /usr/ports/net/p5-Net-LDAP-LDAPhash
Path:   /usr/ports/net/p5-Net-LDAP-Server-Test
Path:   /usr/ports/net/p5-Net-LDAP-posixAccount
Path:   /usr/ports/net/p5-Net-LDAP-posixGroup
Path:   /usr/ports/net/p5-ResourcePool-Resource-Net-LDAP
Path:   /usr/ports/net/p5-perl-ldap
[root@host /usr/ports]# cat /usr/ports/net/p5-perl-ldap/pkg-descr
Net::LDAP is a collection of modules that implements a LDAP services API
[root@host /usr/ports]# cd /usr/ports/net/p5-perl-ldap
[root@host /usr/ports/net/p5-perl-ldap]# make
===>   p5-perl-ldap-0.4400 depends on package: p5-Authen-SASL>=2.00 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Authen-SASL>=2.00 in /usr/ports/security/p5-Authen-SASL
===>  Installing for p5-Authen-SASL-2.16
===>   p5-Authen-SASL-2.16 depends on package: p5-Digest-HMAC>0 - found
===>   p5-Authen-SASL-2.16 depends on package: p5-GSSAPI>0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-GSSAPI>0 in /usr/ports/security/p5-GSSAPI
===>  p5-GSSAPI-0.28 is marked as broken: Does not work on FreeBSD 7.x.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/p5-GSSAPI.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/p5-Authen-SASL.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/p5-perl-ldap.

[root@host ~]# pkg_add -r security/p5-GSSAPI
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/security/p5-GSSAPI.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/security/p5-GSSAPI.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## youngunix (Feb 16, 2013)

net/p5-perl-ldap requires security/p5-Authen-SASL to run which in turn requires security/p5-GSSAPI, however, security/p5-GSSAPI seems to build fine but doesn't work on 7.x according to this.
Also, your 7.4 release is nearing its end-of-life(12days), you might want to work on upgrading to 9.1 soon.


----------

